# Cyonogenmid 7 HDMI?



## 18bmurphy (Nov 17, 2011)

Simple question, does HDMI output work with this ROM?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

All 2nd-init ROMs do not have HDMI support. I have heard DXC was working on that, but I'm not sure how well that's going right now.


----------

